# New Evinrude Part 2



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Informational only. Evinrude is coming out with a new 2 stroke. Some of the claims include 30% more fuel efficient then previous model. Better emission and fuel burn (direct injection and higher pressure). Non traditional look (cant help with this one but apparently color customizable). Self trimming function. Joy stick use with twins/triples/quads. Digital or fly by wire like Yamaha command link. And yes, a new lower unit. Although I haven't seen it in action there will be a two stage transmission. I am not sure if it is gears with a clutch or a cone variable.

I have no information on warranty, break in, service required ect... Evinrude is having a big dealer education meeting next week to go over the technical specs.

I hope it works, I love to see innovation in the market place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I am looking forward to getting my hands on one of the new 250 or 300 at our dealership. Evinrude needs this new engine to be great and live up to their claims. The large block Etecs right now aren't so great, the guzzle gas and half of them have problems. If these motors end up not being reliable or fuel efficient then that company will be in trouble.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know if BRP would be in that big a bind, ever been to a lake and seen all those pesky SeaDoos flying by?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

im not getting the 2 speed lower unit thing. why would you need/want something like that other than speed.....or maybe fuel burn i guess at lower rpm. 
opinions?.............................


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> im not getting the 2 speed lower unit thing. why would you need/want something like that other than speed.....or maybe fuel burn i guess at lower rpm.
> opinions?.............................


more torque, same as a transmission. Lower gears to take off, higher running gear for more speed and save fuel. Good ideal in concept, buts sounds like a train wreck in the real world. E-tecs had a hard enough time with lower units on there normal high HP motors.

If they are doing this I do not know, it all sounds like a bunch of marketing BS that will come back to bite them on the ***. Also 2 strokes are oiled by there fuel, cutting the fuel down even more is also cutting down the lubrication of a large part of the process in 2 strokes. More power to them, but they are tring to make a Stage coach compete with the modern car. Merc has figured it out, rude will be the last at the dance I guess.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Remember when Johnnyrudes ruled the world? I know one thing, if a company came out with motors that had the weight to power ratio AND the reliability of the late 70's, early 80's Evinrudes, I'd buy new. Simple, powerful, reliable. Sometimes change is a bad thing.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

sounds like more stuff to break. i have had flawless performance so far from my 2011 150 E-tec. i have no complaints to date. but im just not sure about a two speed lower unit. but, time will tell. i hope it works out for them. i know they have been working on them for several years. i might feel better when i get to see an animated video or something. i like to see how things work. im always taking something apart to see how it works to see if i can fix it. i am somewhat of a gear head.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> Remember when Johnnyrudes ruled the world? I know one thing, if a company came out with motors that had the weight to power ratio AND the reliability of the late 70's, early 80's Evinrudes, I'd buy new. Simple, powerful, reliable. Sometimes change is a bad thing.


and they are made in the U.S.!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

jolly roger. etecs are not oiled by their fuel system!They have a computer operated oil injector that delivers oil to the strategically located oil nipples that flow oil to the mains, rod bearings and cylinder sleeves. Oil is not mixed with fuel. fuel is delivered directly to the combustion pocket by the fuel injectors on the cylinder heads


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> jolly roger. etecs are not oiled by their fuel system!They have a computer operated oil injector that delivers oil to the strategically located oil nipples that flow oil to the mains, rod bearings and cylinder sleeves. Oil is not mixed with fuel. fuel is delivered directly to the combustion pocket by the fuel injectors on the cylinder heads


Thats a real +++ cause with this Stuff They call Gas


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been saying for a long time that the engine manufacturer that figures out a way to put multiple gears in a lower unit would kill the competition. I always thought it would have been a Japanese company first. Who would have thought it would have been American engineers. If it works out then Kudos to BRP for getting Evinrude back in the front of the pack.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

for 200 and up ....heavy boats /offshore types
a computer controled(best power or best economy modes) compact CVT transmission under the power head 
not in the lower gear box is what I would like to see......push the power up ..the motor goes to max torque rpm and stays there ..as you move forward the prop rpm increases then lockes back into the normal 2 to one or what ever final ratio....all you can do with fixed pitch,once you figure out what that needs to be.....

make a lower with sensors and that never breaks......easy remove hood plastic leg covers to get at everything......electric digital controls with cruise settings for exact rpms

lots of things can be improved......take the best feature from each make and start fresh....


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

IDK, would a multispeed transmission or a variable pitch prop be preferable.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Charlie in TX said:


> IDK, would a multispeed transmission or a variable pitch prop be preferable.


Prop availability and efficiency is going to be one of the initial problems.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I can see it coming. 20 years in the future, we'll have little bitty powerheads and 7 speed lower units.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Man if it is a multiple speed tranny give me a real clutch and a hot rod shifter on the console! :walkingsm


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Put me in the "I don't get it" camp for 2-speed lowers...

1- Who needs it? Drag boat races? Maybe? The Max Power crowd does not need it. Even with a steep prop for max speed at max RPM, the hold shot tends to be pretty good. Maybe it will help the 'super speed' crowd, but I would think that is a small market, kind of like the TRP lower...
1b - Who needs it? the people puting minimum power on boats. That 22' bay boat with a 150 - it need WOT for 8-10 seconds to get on a plane. BUT - why do buyers underpower boats? becasue of $$$, most of the time. They don't want to spend the $3K-5k to upgrade to max power, and I don't expect them to pay the extra $?k to upgrade to a 2-speed lower either.

Also, color changing side panel are not something that will be "game changing", except maybe for those people with a closet full of shoes...


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Put me in the "I don't get it" camp for 2-speed lowers...
> 
> 1- Who needs it? Drag boat races? Maybe? The Max Power crowd does not need it. Even with a steep prop for max speed at max RPM, the hold shot tends to be pretty good. Maybe it will help the 'super speed' crowd, but I would think that is a small market, kind of like the TRP lower...
> 1b - Who needs it? the people puting minimum power on boats. That 22' bay boat with a 150 - it need WOT for 8-10 seconds to get on a plane. BUT - why do buyers underpower boats? becasue of $$$, most of the time. They don't want to spend the $3K-5k to upgrade to max power, and I don't expect them to pay the extra $?k to upgrade to a 2-speed lower either.
> ...


It could also extend engine life, switch gears and rpm drops but speed remains.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

ut755ln said:


> It could also extend engine life, switch gears and rpm drops but speed remains.


Drop to hi gear while at cruise to lower RPM, or Drop to low gear to raise RPM? One will lug the motor (early death) the other will burn a lot of gas... Don't forget, boats are not like cars, they don't coast at speed. Keeping speed is all about putting HorsePower to the ground (water). Overdrive to save fuel does not work in boats.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Drop to hi gear while at cruise to lower RPM, or Drop to low gear to raise RPM? One will lug the motor (early death) the other will burn a lot of gas... Don't forget, boats are not like cars, they don't coast at speed. Keeping speed is all about putting HorsePower to the ground (water). Overdrive to save fuel does not work in boats.


 Why would it not work? Low gear to get a boat on a plane and high gear to lower RPMs and increase speed. I do not think a bunch of high paid engineers would not think of all the possibilities. Yamaha used to have a prop that would change at high speeds.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

It will be interesting to see just what they have really come up with. I for one love new technology, good or bad. I might not like something. .. But it's neat how it works and so on. Or it might just knock my socks off. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## blwn93lx (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's something for you guys to speculate while we wait
Patents owned by brp
Variable pitch propeller design 2013

http://www.google.com/patents/US8465257

Or Hydraulic system for marine propulsion systems

http://www.google.com/patents/US8585449

And last Variable pitch propeller 2011
http://www.google.com/patents/us7927160


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

The aggravation!!!!! Haha no I have been brainstorming the idea of an outboard with a transmission for a couple years now but I guess some smarter people than I have already put it into action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I would not touch an Evinrude if they gave it to me. I had 1 of them in the 80's.
Nothing but problems and very poor customer support. I had a problem with fuel delivery. I was stranded several times and towed in. Dealer finally installed an electric fuel pump which helped. Then soon after the warranty, the oil injection went out and blew the power head. Evinrude said tough luck, out of warranty and no help. From that day I will never purchase a boat with an Evinrude. When Evinrude first came out with the E-tec, I heard stories about blown heads and at first Evinrude was blaming customers. Sounds like Evinrude.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Txredfish said:


> I would not touch an Evinrude if they gave it to me. *I had 1 of them in the 80's.*
> Nothing but problems and very poor customer support. I had a problem with fuel delivery. I was stranded several times and towed in. Dealer finally installed an electric fuel pump which helped. Then soon after the warranty, the oil injection went out and blew the power head. Evinrude said tough luck, out of warranty and no help. From that day I will never purchase a boat with an Evinrude.


*Sigh*
BRP bought OMC in March 2001....


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Txredfish said:


> I would not touch an Evinrude if they gave it to me. I had 1 of them in the 80's.
> Nothing but problems and very poor customer support. I had a problem with fuel delivery. I was stranded several times and towed in. Dealer finally installed an electric fuel pump which helped. Then soon after the warranty, the oil injection went out and blew the power head. Evinrude said tough luck, out of warranty and no help. From that day I will never purchase a boat with an Evinrude. When Evinrude first came out with the E-tec, I heard stories about blown heads and at first Evinrude was blaming customers. Sounds like Evinrude.


Dang, you hold a grudge! Those Rudes back in the day were some bulletproof motors, guess you got one of the few bad ones. Actually, I think Evinrude stood behind their Etecs better than alot of companies would have.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

battleredtexan said:


> *Sigh*
> BRP bought OMC in March 2001....


Exactly......jeeze....


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

If it is a variable pitch prop.............what happens when you thrack! it on sumptin hard?......wonder how much that will cost to replace? perhaps you could replace individual blades? hmmmmmmm.

mere speculation at this point...............................


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

They should use a tranny like Polaris. I still think the prop is gonna be the hitch in it.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing what they have come up with. As far as who needs it, who needed a 4 or 6 cylinder, or a 4 stroke? Technology doesn't just happen, it evolves.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

SSST said:


> Dang, you hold a grudge! Those Rudes back in the day were some bulletproof motors, guess you got one of the few bad ones. Actually, I think Evinrude stood behind their Etecs better than alot of companies would have.


Very good statement as I have had BRP goodwill a few emm's out of warranty on 06 and 07 models just to do the right thing. They don't have to do it but they stand behind their product. It all boils down to dealer support. I will stick my neck out for a customer if I know it is a legitimate issue. Some dealers will let it roll and rather would make money on the part.

It is going to be awesome come next weekend what they have to offer to the industry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dimmit!!! I'm getting anxious!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

ut755ln said:


> Informational only. Evinrude is coming out with a new 2 stroke. Some of the claims include 30% more fuel efficient then previous model. Better emission and fuel burn (direct injection and higher pressure). Non traditional look (cant help with this one but apparently color customizable). Self trimming function. Joy stick use with twins/triples/quads. Digital or fly by wire like Yamaha command link. And yes, a new lower unit. Although I haven't seen it in action there will be a two stage transmission. I am not sure if it is gears with a clutch or a cone variable.
> 
> I have no information on warranty, break in, service required ect... Evinrude is having a big dealer education meeting next week to go over the technical specs.
> 
> I hope it works, I love to see innovation in the market place.


Well they must be finally catching up to yamaha old technology


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> jolly roger. etecs are not oiled by their fuel system!They have a computer operated oil injector that delivers oil to the strategically located oil nipples that flow oil to the mains, rod bearings and cylinder sleeves. Oil is not mixed with fuel. fuel is delivered directly to the combustion pocket by the fuel injectors on the cylinder heads


I honestly did not know this. Then where does the oil that goes to the bearings get routed? To the exhaust to try to burn it?


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I honestly did not know this. Then where does the oil that goes to the bearings get routed? To the exhaust to try to burn it?


I did not know this either. I too am curious where the oil goes if it is not burned in the gas?

If that is how it it uses the oil?


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

E-TEC recycles most of the oil throughout the motor by check valves and tubing connecting the various parts needing to be lubricated. As air passes through the crankcase oil vapors are picked up and consumed in the combustion chamber. The low emissions that the E-TEC are known for include the small amounts of oil that are burned.

On the other hand, a 4-stroke as it wears the rings, pistons, and cylinder walls, allows oil to get into the combustion chamber and that greatly increases the emission output, especially the hydrocarbons.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

The rotation of the crank and rods create wind age inside the crankcase,residual oil in small amounts are then compressed and ignited during the combustion process. the etec carbon monoxide numbers are almost 50times less than a 4 stroke, and you do not have 5 to 7 quarts of old oil to dispose of


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> The rotation of the crank and rods create wind age inside the crankcase,residual oil in small amounts are then compressed and ignited during the combustion process. the etec carbon monoxide numbers are almost 50times less than a 4 stroke, and you do not have 5 to 7 quarts of old oil to dispose of


So in a nut shell, as all 2 strokes do, the eTec burns oil. But it sounds like pure oil is used at critical places such as bearings rather than all being mixed with the gas. I am just interested in new 2 stroke technology, and appreciate your input. Even when set up and using XD 100, I think an eTec of the same horsepower goes through much more oil that ends up in the water or air than what I take to AutoZone for recyling from my 4 stroke. I will take your word on the CO. I am interested in modern engineering of 2 strokes, and think BRP has done well, but I don't wish to argue brands really. No insult intended. I still have a 2 stroke on my john boat.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Etec engines were approved to run on Lake Constance in Europe The most pristine lake in europe.tests done by European independent testing firms.. The only 2 strokes allowed to be run there.2006. If I remember correctly


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

For many years 2 strokes used the fuel system to deliver the oil to the bearings,thus the smoke and poor emissions.We over oiled engines for the hi rpms .We did not have the luxury of a computer that injects a ratio depending on load, and rpms.the injector delivers oil under lo pressure to the mains,rods,etc. now the small amount that gets combusted is figured inti EPA numbers for their emissions rating


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Etec*

My Etec 90s have [some] oil mixed into the fuel. One of the 5 lines coming out of the tank/oil pump has a "t" into the fuel line.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

For those who are curious, here is some photos from my 2011 150 of how the oil in E-tecs are delivered via the external oil reservoir. it is delivered directly to the rods and bearings as pure oil like ronnie was describing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> For many years 2 strokes used the fuel system to deliver the oil to the bearings,thus the smoke and poor emissions.We over oiled engines for the hi rpms .We did not have the luxury of a computer that injects a ratio depending on load, and rpms.the injector delivers oil under lo pressure to the mains,rods,etc. now the small amount that gets combusted is figured inti EPA numbers for their emissions rating


Are you saying there is no areas in an E-tec that are lubricated by the fuel system?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Are you saying there is no areas in an E-tec that are lubricated by the fuel system?


actually, i can't answer that question. you would have to refer that to ronnie or an e-tec mech. i think!.....just raw gas goes to the injectors. as far as i know thats the case, but not 100% sure.

well i see you addressed that question to ronnie. i should have read the quote first.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Current E-TECs do not mix any oil with the fuel. The oil is delivered by the oil injector and some oil is recirculated to other parts of the motor to minimize consumption.

The EPA emission ratings include oil that is consumed by the motor and most E-TECs have a lower total of reported emissions than 4-stroke motors.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

seahorse5 said:


> Current E-TECs do not mix any oil with the fuel. The oil is delivered by the oil injector and some oil is recirculated to other parts of the motor to minimize consumption.
> 
> The EPA emission ratings include oil that is consumed by the motor and most E-TECs have a lower total of reported emissions than 4-stroke motors.


So where is the oil burned? and why is it burned if not needed?

Oil is mixed with the fuel at some point before it is compressed and combusted on a E-tec and all 2 strokes. Some 2-strokes just do it different then others. But all 2-strokes have to mix oil with the fuel at some point in time for lubrication. If not then a 2stroke could be 100% oil bathed like a 4 stroke and not burn any oil at all. If Rude has made a 2stroke that does not need to burn oil, that would be a huge game changer. But do not see how that can happen as the very nature of 2strokes is they have to burn oil for lubrication.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> So where is the oil burned? and why is it burned if not needed?
> 
> Oil is mixed with the fuel at some point before it is compressed and combusted on a E-tec and all 2 strokes. Some 2-strokes just do it different then others. But all 2-strokes have to mix oil with the fuel at some point in time for lubrication. If not then a 2stroke could be 100% oil bathed like a 4 stroke and not burn any oil at all. If Rude has made a 2stroke that does not need to burn oil, that would be a huge game changer. But do not see how that can happen as the very nature of 2strokes is they have to burn oil for lubrication.


A 2-stroke cannot have a 100% oil bath crankcase, because the combustion air is running thru the crankcase. As I understand Etecs, no oil is in the Gas - it would not help, as the gas is direct injected into the cylinders right before ignition. The oil is ported to the bearings, as Ronnie and other said. Some of that oil then run down the crankcase to a sump, where it is recycled. Some of the oil is evaporated / splashed into the crankcase air - which is on it's way to the combustion cylinder - where it is burned. So yes, Etecs burn oil, but they burn less oil, and much less un-burned oil makes it to the exhaust, compared to 'older' 2-strokes.

And my other statement about two-speed gearboxes 'are not needed' - What I was trying to say was, IMHO, those that need it (underpowered boats) won't want to spend the extra money for it, and those that have the $$ for it, don't need it, because they already are using max power.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, Jerry-rigged. You stated it well. In old 2 stroke technology engines, air and premixed fuel/oil were drawn thru the crankcase , across the bearings for lubrication purposes, then on thru the intake ports to the combustion pockets. ON Etec engines the oil is delivered to the mains and rods thru nipples and oil tubes precisely located. Nothing but oil and air is inside the crankcase. That is why they can use less oil--we don't have a constant flow of fuel washing off the bearings--its all oil. That is why the engine can run up to 5 hours in the no oil mode(1200 rpm limited). At 1200 rpm the residual oil stays in the bearings long enough to give you that 5 hours get Home time


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> A 2-stroke cannot have a 100% oil bath crankcase, because the combustion air is running thru the crankcase. As I understand Etecs, no oil is in the Gas - it would not help, as the gas is direct injected into the cylinders right before ignition. The oil is ported to the bearings, as Ronnie and other said. Some of that oil then run down the crankcase to a sump, where it is recycled. Some of the oil is evaporated / splashed into the crankcase air - which is on it's way to the combustion cylinder - where it is burned. So yes, Etecs burn oil, but they burn less oil, and much less un-burned oil makes it to the exhaust, compared to 'older' 2-strokes.
> 
> .


Can not have it both ways, no matter how you want to cut it. Oil is still mixed with the gas before it is compressed and fired.

It is done so because it has to be done.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> Can not have it both ways, no matter how you want to cut it. Oil is still mixed with the gas before it is compressed and fired.
> 
> It is done so because it has to be done.


:rotfl:

......oh great one! What shall we do? Listen to a guy that's forgot more about e-rudes than most any of us will ever know.....or.....listen to one obstinate dude with reading comprehension issues...?

.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Can not have it both ways, no matter how you want to cut it. Oil is still mixed with the gas before it is compressed and fired.
> 
> It is done so because it has to be done.


Read what I wrote, and what Ronnie wrote. The oil is not "mixed" in the gas. It evaporates / splashes into the air in the crankcase. Remember, on a 2-stroke, the air path is thru the throttle butterfly, thru the reed valves, thru the crankcase, to the cylinders. The air picks up the airborne oil in the crankcase. It is not mixed in with the gas. Unless you are counting that fraction of a second after the injector fires pure gas on the closed cylinder. That is the only time there is gas and oil in the air at the same time.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Think you guys are wasting your breath, Jolly Roger just ain't buying it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> It is not mixed in with the gas. Unless you are counting that fraction of a second after the injector fires pure gas on the closed cylinder. That is the only time there is gas and oil in the air at the same time.


hahaha, that would be mixing oil and gas.

E-tec's still burn oil, just like every other 2-stroke. Just mix it different.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SSST said:


> Think you guys are wasting your breath, Jolly Roger just ain't buying it.


Someone is going to tell me next that air is not mixed with gas in the combustion chamber


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I got a snap chat of what the engine looks like and it is pretty awesome looking. Reminds me of the 7 marine engines.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This is all could find on the etec site.

The sealed fuel system minimizes evaporative emissions. The engines feature the E-TEC auto lube oiling system that eliminates the mixing of oil and fuel. Evinrude E-TEC engines also have a lower oil flow due to targeted oil delivery system and pass-through connecting rod lubrication.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> I got a snap chat of what the engine looks like and it is pretty awesome looking. Reminds me of the 7 marine engines.


well hail!! post it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i know ya can't.....just yet........


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Spy pics*

.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*e- tec*

Great! ..if they depreciet(spell?) like the 2013 300 I have now I will be able to get one for half of new in only one year ......out standing


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, technology has helped no matter the strokes. We pollute much less per hp than we used to. I definitely remember 25:1 days for outboards, and possibly even more oil than that. Heck, a car that burned a quart per 1,000 miles wasn't considered too bad back then either.

But you have to agree with *Jolly Roger* to a degree. Even with a brand new eTec, you keep putting oil in a tank that you never drain and change. So, if they don't burn oil, just where does that oil go? No doubt new eTecs are extremely efficient, but they do burn oil.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that cowling is going to add some serious performance over the standard ETEC line.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

scb factory said:


> .


Yeah the white panel that says Evinrude is customizable to color, you will be able to pick an insert to match your boat.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, What happens to the oil in a 4 stroke when it is a qt or so low? does it get burned? Does it get fully combusted and have better overall emissions??? seems to me an Etec gets internally lubed by Fresh , clean oil , then disposes of it in a manner that does not leave a nasty residue (old oil and dirty oil filters)


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Quart (maybe) per hundred hours. Not a gallon every other tank. Not sure what your point is. If you're running **** oil, it'll leave a residue.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think the eTec vs 4 stroke is kind of a 6 or half dozen, half full or half empty type thing.

But I do respect a man that knows the product he sells and believes in it.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh I do too but selling products on false truths isn't very good practice. By his reasoning we should all be rolling around in 2-stroke automobiles because they're cleaner and are all around better motors. Just isn't true.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

2strokes function completely different than 4strokes. We all know that but the numbers from C.A.R.B. Aren't fake results. If the huggers in Cali say that it is 3star certified then it is. It is a clean burning 2stroke and meets all EPA standards.
Let's not turn this post into a bash. 4stroke guys will be 4stroke guys and 2stroke guys will be loyal to their 2stroke. Let's look on the positive side of things that if one manufacturer brings new things to the table that other mans. may have to follow suit to keep up to benefit everyone. My boss is at the show now and has been texting me. I will talk to him shortly after it is over and will relay what info I receive. Steps forward in the industry only means good things for everybody.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

scb factory said:


> .


WOW !!....................COOL!!

thanks eric!!! more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Integrated transom assembly*

.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

ohh yea!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*New lower unit design*

Was told 250 - 300 Hp. 
No other specs yet.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey eric.............are we gonna see one of these on an SCB?...............


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

It is an inline 6 no more V6. I will not tell you how I know.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the boss and they are seeing upwards of 650ft lbs of torque with the 300. New co2 levels on emissions significantly lower than Yammy and merc. And upwards of 800 variations of coloring and decaling to match your manufacturers hull color. More info to come once they have the seminars tomorrow and demos on the new motor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

im lovin it!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Over 400 different color combinations available from the factory! Looks like just 250-300 right now. Here are some pics from the unveil tonight from one of our Dargel reps that we sent to the meeting. I think we are going to have to try one of these out on a Dargel Kat 250HDX in the near future! 5 year corrosion warranty, 5 year no maintanence, and 5 year factory warranty!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Color options.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Another pic.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

The 200ho, 225 & 250 can be ordered now but will not be available until November. The 300 will not be available until January. That are the only horsepower options at this time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

two speed lower units?


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

From what we have heard so far, there will be different gear cases but not a two speed lower until. We will be getting more detail tomorrow in the business meetings.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I know they were talking about a 2-speed lower unit. Does anyone know anything about it on these things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Never mind. Didn't read the previous two posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

I know it's early, but did they discuss or give out weights?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I've tried to find out what I could about this new motor.
When it comes right down to it, I don't care! 
It might burn a little oil......it might not. Evinrude builds a good motor. ( Excluding the Fitch) LOL. Guess we'll see when this motor hits the real world.
As long as my 1978 Evinrude keeps running, I'm not buying one anyway!


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

For the lime green fanatics


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

That's crazy looking. The rear view is interesting also. Need to see it clamped on a boat in the water.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like something out of Star Wars , that lime green one is hideous IMHO. I like the idea of more built in set back but so so far I'm not super impressed.

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/022663.html

Ok so now I'm a little more impressed, kudos to the Evirude for not being scared to take a step forward. I'll be curious to see how this platform pans out for them. I also read 5 year warranty, 5 years no maintenance.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks aren't gonna be the major selling point, if you put it in the water and it blows away the competition, it'll sell. I don't have a clue about that, but if that 250 puts out that much torque, wow.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/022663.html

Saw this on another site
Looks like electric shift


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

More pics info!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

Mercury tower of power remake?? Sheesh old design NEXT! Jk pretty sick can't wait til there on the water


----------



## aggiegasman (Jul 5, 2013)

Engine Type: V6 74 degree E-TEC Direct Injection
Bore x Stroke: 3.854 x 3.000 (98 x 76)
Displacement: 3.4 Liter
Gear ratio: 1.85:1
Full Throttle: 5400-6000 RPM
Weight: 558 lb.
Fuel Induction: E-TEC Direct Injection with stratified low RPM combustion mode
Alternator: 133 Amp total, 50 net dedicated, 14 Amp @ idle
Steering: Integrated hydraulic power steering
Trim Range: -6 to15 degrees
Tilt range: 81 degrees
Shaft Length: 20in, 25in, 30in (not H.O)
Lubrication: Multipoint targeting oiling
Oil Tank Capacity: Integral 2 Gallon (good for 200 hours), optional bigger free-standing tanks
Recommended Oil: Evinrude/Johnson XD-100 
Recommended Fuel: 87 Octane
Warranty: 5-Year, non declining
Dealer Serving: After 500 hours or 5 years
Emissions Compliance: EPA2013, Carb 3 Star, European Union
Mounting Centres: Minimum 26 inch


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have not looked at detail, but it is at list shown on their site:
http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Engines


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have not looked at detail, but it is at list shown on their site:
> http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Engines


Sorry for typo, it is at least shown on their site.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Looks sweet on a new Pure Bay!
Can't wait to see some real numbers!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I like it! !

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

"2gal Integral oil tank (Good for 200 hours)"

WOW! That's amazing to me


----------



## goplay (Feb 24, 2011)

*has some specs on this page*

http://www.chooseyouretec.com/en-us/


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

looks like , they did some home work, I HOPE, Me and my family have owned all motors NUMEROUS times, the Etec was very fun and responsive,(BUT) my hope is that this is a huge success.
I am sure my nephew may look at them very hard , for his new Bass boat in the near future!
After some issues with the last two,(motors) I hope this goes off with a smooth launch!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

FishAfrica said:


> "2gal Integral oil tank (Good for 200 hours)"
> 
> WOW! That's amazing to me


That, and the 500 hr maintenance is just crazy. You'll have less oil invested in a 2 stroke in 200 hrs than a 4 stroke by the time you change the oil, so much for that argument by the 4 stroke guys. The thing I think this motor has going for it is that BRP engineers designed this one from the top to bottom, I've had a couple of Sea Doo jet skis and they would flat out blow the competition away. I'm pretty confident they can build a great outboard motor and it looks like they put lots of effort into this one.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like a home run. Nice to see innovation and a good looking engine as well. Even though to me it looks almost identical to the 7 marine outboard, and that is a good thing, it will freshen up the looks of boats and the customization is pretty cool as well. Nice to see someone engineering 2 stroke power for the future and not jumping on the 4 stroke wagon as the rest have.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

SSST said:


> That, and the 500 hr maintenance is just crazy. You'll have less oil invested in a 2 stroke in 200 hrs than a 4 stroke by the time you change the oil, so much for that argument by the 4 stroke guys. The thing I think this motor has going for it is that BRP engineers designed this one from the top to bottom, I've had a couple of Sea Doo jet skis and they would flat out blow the competition away. I'm pretty confident they can build a great outboard motor and it looks like they put lots of effort into this one.


So they're going to lube the engine with only 2 gallons of oil for 200 hours? Good luck with that


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

I really doubt that the BRP company wide collaboration,the last 6 to 7 years that this product has been underway, is relying on luck!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

As an Etec mechanic, I'm sure you're seeing dollar signs. Haha I'm just jacking with you. If they figured out how to get a 2-stoke to live on 1 gallon per hundred hours, then they've really got something there. It's just hard to imagine. I hope it works out for them. It's a wicked looking motor for sure. I'm glad they put all that money into R&D instead of an infomercial. Hopefully they'll let the motor speak for itself.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

t-tung said:


> I'm glad they put all that money into R&D instead of an infomercial. Hopefully they'll let the motor speak for itself.


Well..........they still do that.
Here's a link to the reveal.
It's over an hour long.
Go to the 12:15 mark to see an Etec sink the new Merc 150 4-stroke. (same as the Yamaha infomercial that got everyone worked up)
Lot's of good stuff in the vid though about the new Etec.

www.EvinrudeNation.com/ClubEvinrude


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Well hell....I better go stock up on AA batteries now. Going to be a lot of muting and channel changing in between fishing shows now. I guess I missed it, but how much does this pig weigh? 

Haven't seen the Yamaha video. I wouldn't believe everything in that video either. Nor would I base an outboard purchase on such a video. I think it's a good way to explain new technology but to go as far as saying "look, our new motor is better because it sank a boat with this other motor on it" ....well that's just ignorant. Sadly there's people that actually buy into that garbage. On another note, I finally heard one (150 SHO) run the other day though. The idle and exhaust reminded me a lot of the 4 cylinder that used to be in my jeep. I like the way they (inline 4 & 6 cylinders) sound. Looking forward to hearing this one run.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I applaud BRP for moving forward. The results of the design will form my personal opinion in time.

Looking forward to that!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree. the results are what matters. what's that old saying.? Time will tell--Shat will smell! I am looking forward to sstrapping one on a transom!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

t-tung said:


> So they're going to lube the engine with only 2 gallons of oil for 200 hours? Good luck with that


I'm sure! their engineers are not stupid............

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

pipeliner345 said:


> their engineers are not stupid............


let's not be hasty......


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol!!! But that was OMC... Not! BRP. They had nothing to do with that design. These new engines are designed from the ground up by BRP. .. Not 80's omc. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Guess I'm the only one that thinks they're hideously ugly. What's up with the up and down writing? Looks like something out of Transformers. "My outboard can turn into a killer robot dude!"


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I bet one thing is for sure, In the future ALL of the manufacturers will offer color selections!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i'll be having a 150 when they come out!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I could live with this.....expect white instead of black
http://www.sportfishingmag.com/fish...inrude-e-tec-g2-outboard-engines?image=185355


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Umm... Look at the chart in in this pic. It's showing a 250 Ho vs othe 250hp motors. I am not sure if I'm completely correct but doesn't the etec h.o. have almost 15 Hp more than the usual etec? If so the comparison in the video is kind of one sided. Because if you are comparing a 250 hp motor vs a 265 (the etec Ho) that is a big difference. Please correct me if I'm wrong but if they want a true comparison they need to test the regular 250 against other 250s. I'm not knocking the motor at all because I see this being a game changer but I just want true specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

HO, SHO, and XS motors are generally all underrated by 10% or so. Btw, you're showing the back end of an incomplete dyno graph. 

I also don't believe most marine dyno graphs. They look like a 1st grader made them with very little data compared to dynos on cars.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like the graph is displaying "high output" motors.


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

Winters97gt said:


> HO, SHO, and XS motors are generally all underrated by 10% or so. Btw, you're showing the back end of an incomplete dyno graph.
> 
> I also don't believe most marine dyno graphs. They look like a 1st grader made them with very little data compared to dynos on cars.


I just zoomed in on the graph to show the part where it said it was an Ho... But ya I don't know how much all of the graph is actually true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I always hear about how every brand of motor, except Suzuki apparently, is a given 10% over stated hp but have seen about 3 dyno graph readouts. Is there any place to find this info, or just more recycled bull repeated over and over. I noticed on scream and fly that a lot of the 300xs' were dynoing at 309, a pretty apparent pattern. Then it hit me that simon builds a 330 that I'm pretty sure doesn't have to abide by the 10% laws. Why would he build that if the factory 300xs is already cranking out 330 (supposedly).


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> I always hear about how every brand of motor, except Suzuki apparently, is a given 10% over stated hp but have seen about 3 dyno graph readouts. Is there any place to find this info, or just more recycled bull repeated over and over. I noticed on scream and fly that a lot of the 300xs' were dynoing at 309, a pretty apparent pattern. Then it hit me that simon builds a 330 that I'm pretty sure doesn't have to abide by the 10% laws. Why would he build that if the factory 300xs is already cranking out 330 (supposedly).


That 330 is just a kit. ECU flash, reeds, etc. that you upgrade an existing 300XS. 309 to a true 330 HP for a couple grand is worth the money for some people.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

That's what I am getting at. Every time you hear someone pumping them, it's "hell, it's a Merc, it's 10% up from the factory rah rah", no matter what motor (175-300) when there would be zero need for Simons kit if that was true. I figured it was recycled talking points from people who have heard it, repeated it, so on and so forth.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm going with one of these new ETECs as soon as possible. I hear they can do great in tug O wars


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

gotta be prepared for a good tug o war.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

My hubby went to the dealer meeting and unveil. He was very impressed. He posted a bunch of pictures of the new motors on our Facebook page. I suppose I could download and upload all of them but I'm way too busy (lazy) to do that so if yall want to see them I think you can click on this:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shallow-Sport-Boats/120205324681742?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> That's what I am getting at. Every time you hear someone pumping them, it's "hell, it's a Merc, it's 10% up from the factory rah rah", no matter what motor (175-300) when there would be zero need for Simons kit if that was true. I figured it was recycled talking points from people who have heard it, repeated it, so on and so forth.


Its allowable to rate a given motor 10% (plus or minus) of the advertised HP.

A "250" can actually produce ~225-~275 hp and still be sold as "250".

The Mercury ProXS & Merc Racing XS line push this in most cases:

200 ProXS = ~220hp
225 ProXS = ~247hp
250 ProXS = ~274hp
300 XS = ~305hp

The old 300X = ~329hp (no longer built)

From my understanding the ETec HO line is pushing the 10% limit.

That's my contribution for the day.


----------



## blwn93lx (Jan 24, 2014)

*Evinude E-TEC G2 300 hp VIdeo*






*G2 E-TEC on the water at Lake Michigan*






*Lake Michigan with the new G2 Evinrude E-TEC, a Ranger 62*


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Eric is correct on the numbers as everything BRP produces with an HO sticker on operates in the upper 10% of its advertised hp. Straight from the tech reps mouth that the current 250ho is around 270 prop shaft dynoed hp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

The power steering and digital dash is pretty sweet. I wish the power steering came on all of them, would be a no brainer if an option.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

yep. that looks like a very neat power steering system. nice and clean too!
i think that was a great invention if it works out well. looks like it should.
what i dont understand yet is how does the rigging tube not move with all the wiring and fuel line stuff going in. i want to see that one. how does the engine turning not drag all those connections with it.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw (Jan 30, 2011)

Attached Images









I live on Sabine lake, someone must have photoshopped this pic to make the water that calm!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sabine Outlaw said:


> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!!!!!! I agree

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I took 2 over the bow one time. Big! Ones. .... And I was on Sabine! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

scb factory said:


> I applaud BRP for moving forward. The results of the design will form my personal opinion in time.
> 
> Looking forward to that!


You going to slap a 300 on a Stingray? I think this would be a real test of performance as well as you have everything dialed in on those. Only thing missing after that would be how well they hold up. Time will be the only thing that will be able to tell that!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Any dyno charts released with the unveiling, or still just word of mouth?

Unnamed poster following this thread sent me this, but doesnt look legit.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> Any dyno charts released with the unveiling, or still just word of mouth?
> 
> Unnamed poster following this thread sent me this, but doesnt look legit.


That's just awesome right there


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> Any dyno charts released with the unveiling, or still just word of mouth?
> 
> Unnamed poster following this thread sent me this, but doesnt look legit.


No that pretty much looks like an official BRP marketing release! That's hilarious. Lol.


----------

